# DJI Mavic Pro II To Get 1" Sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2018)

```
The rumors are picking up steam for DJI’s Mavic Pro II, and from what we see, the biggest upgrade will be a 1″ image sensor, which would go a long way in making the drone a better stills tool.</p>
<p>Rumored Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li>1″ CMOS sensor with 28mm lens</li>
<li>4820 mAh battery with 35 minute flight time</li>
<li>binocular rear sensors</li>
</ul>
<p>It’s<a href="http://dronereviewsandnews.com/rumor-dji-mavic-pro-ii-starts-production/"> also rumored that production has started</a> on the new drone and we can expect to see an announcement some time in March.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 4, 2018)

1" sensor - perfect.
I wonder what the size difference will be to the Air (which looks a lovely unit).
Hopefully its weather sealed too.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 5, 2018)

it will be at least as big (or small) as the current mavic, if not even slightly larger, due to bigger camera (larger sensor means larger lens) and larger battery (25% increase)


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes it’s a fine balance. Extra weight require bigger battery , which is extra weight .....
These drones have come so far so fast. Very impressive. I don’t own one but I’ve flown the Mavic and Phantom 4 and they are very good. They are annoying too. Fine for when no one is around.


----------



## Talley (Feb 5, 2018)

I just got the Mavic Air. It's size is perfect and all it's features are awesome. Just the tool I was needing. However I will put it up for sale when the Mavic Pro 2 is released and it has the low noise props and 1" sensor. 

I'll deal with the larger body. The MP2 will be perfect.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2018)

Talley said:


> I just got the Mavic Air. It's size is perfect and all it's features are awesome. Just the tool I was needing. However I will put it up for sale when the Mavic Pro 2 is released and it has the low noise props and 1" sensor.
> 
> I'll deal with the larger body. The MP2 will be perfect.



I'd take the added size for the improvements that gives stability plus the 35 mins flight time, if it is accurate, would be a boon for multiple passes. 

Looks like I'll hold off on the Air purchase until the Pro II announcement, haven't finished the Part 107 yet anyway...

Before the Air was announced the Mavic Pro was the obvious choice for me, so waiting to see what happens with the MkII is an easy decision. It looks like DJI don't care about product disruption in their rush to bring genuinely new features to market, a much easier thing to do in a young market where innovation till has a lot to offer.


----------



## swkitt (Feb 5, 2018)

I doubt about the 35mn flight time, that would mean putting in a much bigger battery that would bring the drone over 800 grams, and 800g is the category limit in Europe. Over that weight, they would sell much less units, so I would bet for bigger sensor/lens but similar flight time.


----------



## SlydeR (Feb 6, 2018)

I've been on the fence for a while with buying a drone and only recently saw the shocking differences between the image quality of the Mavic Pro and the Phantom 4 Pro. Would be great to get the better camera in a smaller package.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 6, 2018)

I would love to see the move to a mechanical shutter as well.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2018)

SlydeR said:


> I've been on the fence for a while with buying a drone and only recently saw the shocking differences between the image quality of the Mavic Pro and the Phantom 4 Pro. Would be great to get the better camera in a smaller package.



B&H have a very good deal on the Phantom 4 today until stocks last.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1235779-REG/dji_cp_pt_000312_phantom_4_professional_quadcopter.html


----------

